# Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €



## Daxelinho (16. Mai 2011)

*Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hi!

Ich hatte gestern Konfirmation und wollte mir nun einen neuen Gaming-PC holen. Ich habe nun noch ca. 1.000 € zur Verfügung. Damit wollte ich mir einen neuen PC und einen neuen Monitor / Fernseher holen. Außerdem, was aber eher unwichtig ist, sind Maus und Tastatur.

Als Gehäuse hatte ich mir das ausgeguckt: Sharkoon T9 rot 
Und als Bildschirm / Fernseher den: LG Flatron M2762D 

Die Graka sollte also auch über HDMI verfügen. Die Auflösung wäre dann halt 1920x1080.
Ich lege auch recht viel Wert auf silent. Dennoch steht natürlich Leistung im Vordergrund. Also CPU wäre mir Intel lieber, sprich ein SB-Systrem mit K, da ich auch OC machen wollte. Die GPU soltle schon von NVIDIA sein, da ich damit immer gut gefahren bin und auch sowas wie PhysX etc. nutzen wollte. Ich denke, eine GTX570 wäre da angebracht (oder).

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich fahre jetzt erstmal für eine Woch nach Borkum (Klassenfahrt) und komme dann am Freitag wieder.


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Hi,

dann erstmal hier die übliche Liste :

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder  EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 ~300 oder  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60

 Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~70

Für FullHD reicht eine GTX560 gut aus, falls es etwas mehr sein soll, die GTX570.
Monitor könntest Du dir alternativ den Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" anschauen. Tasta soll die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE ganz gut sein. Von Mäusen habe ich keine Ahnung, alles was mehr als 2 Buttons und ein Scrollrad hat, überfordert mich 

edit: Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/153747-neue-gaming-maus-gesucht.html

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

Mobo: http://gh.de/a637608.html
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
NT: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Graka: AMD: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland oder Nvidia: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
SSD: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a541509.html
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Brenner: http://gh.de/a442024.html
leise Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
OS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Edit: Softy war, wie meistens schneller

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: Ich fahre jetzt erstmal für eine Woch nach Borkum (Klassenfahrt) und komme dann am Freitag wieder.


 
Dann hättest du den Thread auch erst am Freitag eröffnen können.


----------



## NeoN. (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hättest du den Thread auch erst am Freitag eröffnen können.


 Eben nicht,
denn dann kann er sich freuen wenn er wieder kommt
und die Zusammenstellungen ließt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Er hat ja jetzt schon welche und das wird auch am Freitag so sein, wenn er ihn dann erst aufgemacht hätte, oder denkst du, dass er einige Tage auf eine Zusammenstellung warten muss?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat ja jetzt schon welche und das wird auch am Freitag so sein, wenn er ihn dann erst aufgemacht hätte, oder denkst du, dass er einige Tage auf eine Zusammenstellung warten muss?



Eben, mein Rekord liegt bei 3 Minuten, eine fertige Konfiguration nach Threaderstellung  Und meine Thai's sind 24/7 online


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

3 Minuten sind aber verbesserungswürdig, du musst die Thais weiter anstacheln. 
Meine arbeiten an je sechs Monitoren gleichzeitig, damit ihnen auch nichts entgeht.


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine arbeiten an je sechs Monitoren gleichzeitig, damit ihnen auch nichts entgeht.


Und dann haben die noch Zeit, sich um deine Bedürfnisse zu kümmern

Gruß


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann erstmal hier die übliche Liste :
> 
> ...



Ich würde das Gehäuse gegen ein Lancool K58 oder K62 tauschen.

Das NT gegen ein Bequiet E8 480W. Bessere Effizenz und KM.

Beim Board könnte man überlegen ob das AsRock P67 Pro 3 für ~ 95€ nicht auch ausreicht.

Rest schaut gut aus.


----------



## rawawa (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

warum eigentlich nur nen i5 und nicht einen i7?


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



rawawa schrieb:


> warum eigentlich nur nen i5 und nicht einen i7?


Weil der i7 keine allzu spürbare Mehrleistung in Games bringt:

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und dazu über 100€ mehr kostet... PS: hier wird meist das beste P/L-Verhältnis empfohlen

Gruß


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



> Monitor könntest Du dir alternativ den Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" anschauen


Ne, das Design gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so... und ich kann den (glaube) ich nicht als TV benutzen. Das wäre aber schon schön 


> optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8


Neb, keinen Card-Reader, brauche ich net 


> Tasta soll die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE ganz gut sein.


Genau die nehme ich auch  Und als Maus die Logitech G500.

SSD muss net sein, wäre aber schön. Sollte aber nicht zulaste der Leistung (z.B.) der Graka passieren, dann doch eher die bessere Graka 
Grafikkarte muss / sollte NVIDIA sein. Denke, die ASUS ENGTX570 Direct Cu II ist angebracht oder?
Gehäuselüfter sollten 2x Rot (für vorne), 1x Normal (für hinten) und halt CPU-Kühler die von Scythe.



> Eben nicht,
> denn dann kann er sich freuen wenn er wieder kommt
> und die Zusammenstellungen ließt.


So sieht es nämlich aus. *freu* 



> Ich würde das Gehäuse gegen ein Lancool K58 oder K62 tauschen.


Das K58 ist mir zu "schnöde" und das K62 immer noch ein bischen langweilig. Aber schon eher nach meinem Geschmack.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Borkum war echt goil ("Ohhr, ich bin so goil" <-- Insider) ca. 300 Fotos & Videos aufm iPod touch 4g 8GB(!).


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Die Asus GTX570 DC-II ist schon sehr gut, eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5 aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



> Die Asus GTX570 DC-II ist schon sehr gut, eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5 aber auch nicht schlecht


Mir sagt die ENGTX570 DCII aber irgendwie mehr zu, weiß auch net wareum .
Naja, passt ja auch irgendwie von der Farbe her rein.
Also, um alles noch mal zusammen zufassen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K (da OC)
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII oder eine GTX560-Ti (welche?)
RAM: GeIL Value RAM 8GB 1066 / CL9-9-9-24
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 (passt auch von der Farbe )
CPU-Kühler: [URL="http://gh.de/a486335.html"]Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
[/URL]Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Rot mit Sichtfenster
Opt. Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1.000GB (HD103SJ)
OS: Win7 64Bit
Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120mm
           1x Enermax T.B.Silent 120mm

Zubehör
Maus: Logitech G500
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Monitor: LG Flatron M2762D


----------



## Lordac (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,



> Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 Rev. 3.1 (gibt es da noch was rotes?)


ein wenig rot bringt Asus erst ab teureren Boards in´s Spiel, ansonsten musst du bei anderen Herstellern etwas stöbern ob sie was im Angebot haben.



> Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII oder eine GTX560-Ti (welche?)


Ich finde das die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis hat, ansonsten kannst du dir die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP oder Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom anschauen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) und ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) wären noch schwarz rot 

Ein stylischerer Kühler wäre z.B. der Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (allerdings blau beleuchtet. Aber Du kannst bei so ziemlich jedem Tower-Kühler einen roten LED-Lüfter hinklemmen.)

Beim Sharkoon T9 rot sind bereits 3 LED-Lüfter im Lieferumfang, daher brauchst Du keine anderen. (Die Lüfter sollen recht leise sein, aber eher schwach leuchten)


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



> Das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) und ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (B3) wären noch schwarz rot


Denke eher, dass ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3)
nehmen werde, ist ja schon ein gutes Stück günstiger 
Aber ich denke, ich werde beim Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B bleiben, der ist ja schon sehr gut. Und an der CPU solls net leuchten . Nur vorne. Und die 15 € sind ja auch net so schrecklich viel, ist ja ca. 0,5 % - 1 % 
Und die 5€ für den weißen von Enermax sind auch net viel, denn hintel solls auch net leuchten.



> Ich finde das die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis hat, ansonsten kannst du dir die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP oder Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom anschauen.


 Habe auch mit dem Gedanken einer GTX560-Ti gespielt, aber dann doch für die GTX570 entschieden, da ich hauptsächlich GTA 4 mit Kumpels MP zocken möchte und da sollten es dann schon ca. 40-45 FPS sein 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

GTA4 ist sehr CPU-lastig, da kommt eine GTX560 (OC) schon gut mit 

Für grafiklastige Games wie The Witcher 2 o.ä. ist für FullHD die GTX570 aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Danke, werde dann wohl doch die GTX570 nehmen und habe auch überlegt, ob i5-2400 oder i5-2500K. Wird dann wohl der i5-2500K werden. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

JO. Mit dem i5-2400 kannst Du  nicht übertakten


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*



> JO. Mit dem i5-2400 kannst Du  nicht übertakten


 
Hast recht. Danke, wird dann wohl morgen oder die Tage bestellt.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

So, habe jetzt mal ein paar Angebot angewartet:
Ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen, habe ich es bei 4 großen Märkten, 2 Regional-Unternehem und 1 Privathändler versucht.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen:
"Die 4 Großen": Jeweils im Beraich von ca. 1.400 € - 1.500 € oder so nicht machbar & nicht möglich.
Regional: 1x Garnix, 1x Das hier für PC 1.085,00 €, Monitor für 329,00 €
Privat: *Noch* nichts

Aber der PC wird es dann wohl werden. Es sei denn, ihr habt noch was zu verbessern 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: An alle Angebot:  um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

Prima Zusammenstellung  Die Lüfter im Sharkoon T9 sollen bereits recht leise sein, da würde ich erstmal keine dazubestellen.


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör fpr max. 1.000 €*

OK, danke!

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

So, ich habe noch mal eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Garantie und den Versandkosten aus? 
Das sind die wichtigen Komponenten, wofür ich gerne Garantie wissen wollte 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K (Was mit gerade einfällt: Ich were vermutlich keine Garantie bekommen, da ich OC betreiben möchte  Aber kann man das so einrichten, dass die das von Intel net mitbekommen? (Wie beim Jailbreak des iPhones) Ansonsten 36 Jare
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB (lebenslang)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII (Hersteller bringt nix)
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 (Hersteller bringt nix)
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 (sehe gerade, das NT hat 36 Jahre Garantie)
(Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 (24 Monate

Und wie sieht es mit den Versandkosten aus? Muss ich für jedes Produkt extra Versandkosten bezahlen (bestelle bei 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Händlern) muss ich nur einmal (bzw. 2 oder 3 mal) Vers.kosten bezahlen? Weil wenn ich für jedes Teil extra bezahlen muss, dan wären das ca. 100 € Versan.kosten  Die Händer sind aller Voraussicht nach Compuland, VV-Computer und redcoon.de

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich frage aufgrund eines Denkanstoßes meines Vaters 
PPS: Mir würde auch net werbsite reichen, wo auf solche Dinge eingegangen wird, zum selbergucken


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,

du musst bei jedem Händler nur 1x Versandkosten bezahlen, egal wie viel Produkte du bei ihm kaufst. Nach Möglichkeit wäre es im allgemeinen gut bei nur 1-2 Händlern zu kaufen, bei Mindfactory entfallen z.B. die Versandkosten ab einem Warenwert von 100,- Euro wenn du zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellst.

Die Garantie betägt meines Wissens nach 2 Jahre, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Wenn bestimmte Hardware eine längere Garantie hat, muss dies explizit angegeben sein wie z.B. beim RAM von GeIL. Du kannst aber auch mal auf der Homepage des jeweiligen Händlers in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen schauen und/oder bei Google nach Garantie suchen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke



> du musst bei jedem Händler nur 1x Versandkosten bezahlen, egal wie viel  Produkte du bei ihm kaufst. Nach Möglichkeit wäre es im allgemeinen gut  bei nur 1-2 Händlern zu kaufen, bei Mindfactory entfallen z.B. die  Versandkosten ab einem Warenwert von 100,- Euro wenn du zwischen 0-6 Uhr  bestellst.



Puhh, glück gehabt. Das mit Mindfactory war mir auch so im Kopf. Muss mal gucken, was ich da besorgen kann 



> Die Garantie betägt meines Wissens nach 2 Jahre, da bin ich mir aber  nicht ganz sicher. Wenn bestimmte Hardware eine längere Garantie hat,  muss dies explizit angegeben sein wie z.B. beim RAM von GeIL.  Du kannst aber auch mal auf der Homepage des jeweiligen Händlers in den  Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen schauen und/oder bei Google nach  Garantie suchen.



Danke, habe ich doch richtig gedacht mir den 2 Jahren. Aber das mit den Angaben wuste ich net 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Dann werde ich mich jetzt mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Asus bietet generell 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Asus bietet generell 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten



Danke, das freut mich^^ Dann wäre da ja nur noch das MoBo. Dann haben wir sie alle^^

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Ich denke, dass das Board 2 Jahre Garantie hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Du kannst ja mal hier nachfragen: Support-Forum von Asus


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke, eine ungefähre Angabe reicht mir schon 
Aber nun habe ich den Vorschlag des besagten Bekannten erhalten.
Er meint, das die Lüfter beim Antec-NT sehr laut wären, kann das jemand bestätigen? Ansonsten würde ich nämlich das be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W nehmen. Und was haltet ihr hiervon? 
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
Und btw. OC: Reicht der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, wenn ich die i5-2500K (die?) auf ca. 4,0 - max. 4,5 Ghz übertakten möchte? Oder schafft die CPU das überhaupt?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Das Antec wird nur laut bei Volllast, davon solltest Du aber weit genug entfernt sein, daher wirst Du das NT wohl kaum aus dem geschlossenen Case raushören. Das be Quiet ist natürlich auch sehr gut 

Festplatten Entkoppler kannst Du Dir diese mal anschauen: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer oder Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen 

Der Mugen2 reicht für 4 GHz und etwas mehr gut aus


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke für die Antworten, werde jetzt noch einmal die Antwort meines Bekannten abwarten und dann aller voraussicht nach bestellen 
Ich bin schon so aufgeregt^^ Freue mich vorallem aufs Zusammenbauen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


Wird selbstverständlich gemacht 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 7 Prüfungen in den nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: 7 Prüfungen in den nächsten 2 Wochen



Dafür schon mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Dafür schon mal viel Erfolg


Vielen Dank!

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Gehe jetzt nocheinmal auf die Domweih (sowas wie der Freimarkt in Bremen, nur net so groß oder ein JAhrmarkt etc.)


----------



## CarnageDark (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, falls du noch nicht alles gekauft hast. In Sachen Tastatur würde ich dir eher zur G110 von Logitech raten. Ich stand vor einem Monat vor der Frage, welche Spielertastatur
mit Makrotasten und Beleuchtung ich mir kaufne soll. Habe mir dann die X4 und die G110 bestellt. Die G110 ist eindeutig hochwertiger verarbeitet und die Tastenanschläge sind leiser. Die
Makrotasten und die Software dafür ist auch super.

Falls noch nicht gekauft, würde ich dir zur G110 raten.

An den Rest:
Reicht ein Enermax 425Watt Modu 82+, um eine 570 zu betreiben? Restliches System wäre das von euch meist empfohlene SB-System.


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> An den Rest:
> Reicht ein Enermax 425Watt Modu 82+, um eine 570 zu betreiben? Restliches System wäre das von euch meist empfohlene SB-System.



Das NT hat 396 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene, das sollte ausreichen, aber Übertakten würde ich dann nicht mehr


----------



## CarnageDark (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das NT hat 396 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene, das sollte ausreichen, aber Übertakten würde ich dann nicht mehr


 
^^ Ok, gut zu wissen. Im Moment bin ich mir eh noch nicht sicher, ob ich zur Gigabyte 560Ti OC greife oder doch zu einer 570iger. Ist halt schon ein
ordentlicher Aufpreis. Eigentlich wollte ich das System ja schon längst gekauft haben, aber ich muss noch paar Tage auf einen Geldschub warten.^^

Immerhin wurde mein System seit der Zusammenstellung 50€ günstiger.^^

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch, dann muss ich nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen. Sind die 12x12 Gehäuselüfter von bequiet so viel besser als z.B. die von Enermax? Ich möchte mir 3 Stück kaufen, aber 
die von bequiet kosten das doppelte und 12€ pro Lüfter ist ja schon extrem. Würde da lieber zu den 6€ teuren Enermax greifen, wenn die nicht so viel schlechter sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Es gibt den BeQuiet Lüfter in verschiedenen Preisklassen. Die teuren sind selbstentkoppelt, die sich natürlich verdammt leise und vibrieren nicht. Die "Pure" haben das nicht, sind aber auch günstiger.


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> ^^ Ok, gut zu wissen. Im Moment bin ich mir eh noch nicht sicher, ob ich zur Gigabyte 560Ti OC greife oder doch zu einer 570iger. Ist halt schon ein
> ordentlicher Aufpreis. Eigentlich wollte ich das System ja schon längst gekauft haben, aber ich muss noch paar Tage auf einen Geldschub warten.^^
> 
> Immerhin wurde mein System seit der Zusammenstellung 50€ günstiger.^^
> ...



Gute Lüfter müssen nicht teuer sein, die Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm sind sehr sehr gut   Die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm sind auch gut, aber fast schon so teuer wie die SilentWings 

Für die Enermax würde ich noch je 1 Päckchen EKL Alpenföhn nehmen.

Die Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC sollte gut ausreichen, die GTX570 ist nur 10-15% schneller, das ist der Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## CarnageDark (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke für die Antwort, werde dann zu den Enermax Lüftern greifen und diese Gummidinger nutzen, danke für den Tipp. Als Grafikkarte kommt mir dann jetzt wirklich eine 560Ti OC ins Haus. Für 15% Mehrleistung zahle ich nicht 100€ Aufpreis. Da kaufe ich mir lieber in 2-3 Jahren wieder eine 200€ Karte.

Bisher habe ich immer die Gigabyte Ti OC empfohlen bekommen, da sie kühl und leise sein soll. Teilweise hört man aber auch, das sie bei einigne Leuten doch ordentlich aufdreht und lauter wird. Gibt es da vielleicht noch 
eine Alternative bei den 560Ti OCs oder ist das schon die Beste fürs Geld?


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir lieber in 2-3 Jahren wieder eine 200€ Karte.



Sehr vernünftige Entscheidung 

Alternativ zur Gigabyte kannst Du dir die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 oder Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1GB GDDR5 mal anschauen. Die Gigabreit ist aber prima.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Wenn ich jetzt mal das Stichwort "Grand Theft Auto: IV" einwerfe (oder Battlefield 3 oder Crysis (2)), reicht dann eigentlich auch eine GTX560, wenn ich die noch ein bissle OC? Also das will ich haben:
- flüssig (ca. 30 FPS)
- max-Detail (50 % Sichtweite)
- AF / (AA)
- 1920x1080

Läuft das dann so? Oder doch lieber die GTX570? Oder reicht auch eine Gainward GTX560 mit 2GB VRAM?

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Zu Minecarft brauche ich wohl nix mehr zu sagen  (Außer 256x256 HD-Texture-Pack)

PPS: Darf ich hier mal eben schnell meinen aktuellen PC posten, damit mir jemand sagt, wie teuer der ist? Weil steht ja eigentlich in den Regeln, dass nicht...?

PPPS: Danke für den Vorschlag der G110!


----------



## biohaufen (8. Juni 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt mal das Stichwort "Grand Theft Auto: IV" einwerfe (oder Battlefield 3 oder Crysis (2)), reicht dann eigentlich auch eine GTX560, wenn ich die noch ein bissle OC? Also das will ich haben:
> - flüssig (ca. 30 FPS)
> - max-Detail (50 % Sichtweite)
> - AF / (AA)
> ...



Den Pc den du neu haben möchtest oder den den du in Moment besitzt ???


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Das kommt ganz aufs Spiel an. GTA4 und Crysis 2 geht locker mit einer GTX560 Ti. Bei The Witcher2 z.B. klappt auf höchsten Einstellungen auch eine GTX580 weg.

Eine GTX560 mit 2 GB VRAM lohnt sich eigentlich erst ab einer höheren Auflösung, für FullHD reicht 1GB gut aus.

Wert-Schätzungen sind nur im entsprechenden Forum-Bereich gestattet, hier nicht.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Das kommt ganz aufs Spiel an. GTA4 und Crysis 2 geht locker mit einer  GTX560 Ti. Bei The Witcher2 z.B. klappt auf höchsten Einstellungen auch  eine GTX580 weg.
> 
> Eine GTX560 mit 2 GB VRAM lohnt sich eigentlich erst ab einer höheren Auflösung, für FullHD reicht 1GB gut aus.


Danke, dann wird die 1GB Variante bestellt und in ca. 1-3 Jahren nocheinmal ne Karte für 200 €. Ich sollte die GTX560 von Gainward nehemn, oder? Weil die noch ein Stück mehr übertaktet ist oder? Oder die von EVGA? Die hat im PCGH-Ranking 2,14 und ist somit die beste GTX560-Ti. Und mit 1,5 Sone im VGA-Tool ist diese auch sehr leise. Aber welche ist es nun? Diese oder diese? Ich denke wohl eher die 1.


> Den Pc den du neu haben möchtest oder den den du in Moment besitzt ???


Den PC, den ich neu haben möchte, also diesen.



> Wert-Schätzungen sind nur im entsprechenden Forum-Bereich gestattet, hier nicht.


1. Naaguut und 2. Warum eigentlich nicht? Bzw. Warum nur dort?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> 1. Naaguut und 2. Warum eigentlich nicht? Bzw. Warum nur dort?



Weil es so in den Regeln des Forums steht  Die Zugangsberechtigung hast Du  nur mit mind. 100 Posts und Du musst mind. 60 Tage registriert sein.

GTX560 Ti würde ich Gigabyte OC, ASUS DC-II oder Phantom nehmen.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> GTX560 Ti würde ich Gigabyte OC, ASUS DC-II oder Phantom nehmen.


Gut, aber weshalb nicht die von EVGA? 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Gut, aber weshalb nicht die von EVGA?



Das Referenzdesign ist zwar nicht schlecht und recht leise, aber die Custom-Kühler haben eine bessere Kühlleistung und damit ein höheres OC-Potential.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Referenzdesign ist zwar nicht schlecht und  recht leise, aber die Custom-Kühler haben eine bessere Kühlleistung und  damit ein höheres OC-Potential.


Soweit alles verstanden aber ist Das hier Refernz?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Nein, keine Ahnung ob die gut ist, kenne ich keinen Test dazu. Sollte aber ok sein


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

OK, dann werde ich bekannte bevorzugen, sprich die GTX560-Ti von Gainward oder ASUS. Welche ist besser? Lohnen sich die 20-30 € mehrkosten der Phantom?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Die Phantom ist sicherlich die leiseste, neigt aber laut PCGH Print eher zu "Zirpen" unter Last und Spulenpfeifen als andere GTX560Ti. Viele User dementieren das aber.

Persönlich würde ich zur Asus greifen. Aber mit keiner der genannten Karten machst Du was falsch.


----------



## CarnageDark (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Ich persönlich fand den Service von Gainward bei meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte nicht so gut. Habe eine Gainward Golden Sample 4850 und die ist mir in der Garantiezeit 4 x kaputt gegangen.
Habe die immer eingeschickt und musste meist einen Monat auf ihre Rückkehr warten, nur damit ich sie nach einiger Zeit wieder einschicken durfte. Natürlich kann ich mit der Karte einfach etwas Pech gehabt haben, aber als ich die Karte das 2x mit dem gleichen Defekt eingeschicken musste, hätten sie ruhig einen Austausch machen können.

Beim dritten Mal kam es mir dann echt so vor, als würden die meine Karte da nur mal in den Backofen schmeißen, damit sie die Garantiezeit noch überlebt.^^

Kann natürlich alles nur Pech gewesen sein, aber der Support von Power Color hatte mir damals beim ersten Defekt meiner Ati 1950Pro eine 3850HD zurück geschickt und das hat eine Woche gedauert. Ich selbt werde 
dieses Mal zur Gigabyte 560TiOC greifen, da die Karte auch in anderen Foren ständig empfohlen wird und auch im Test gut abschneidet:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC im Test

Ps:
Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch und zwar zu dieser NEws:
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/gigabyte_geforce_gtx560_ti_oc_gv_n560oc/
http://www.meproxsoft.de/windows-8-tschus-bios-hallo-uefi/
Wenn ich mir jetzt ein SB-System mit Z68er Mainboard von ASRock zusammen stelle, muss ich mir dann Gedanken machen, dass das Mainboard nicht mehr mit Win 8 kompatibel ist. Blicke
da gerade nicht so durch, wie das ohne Bios gehen soll und was das für Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Ps:
> Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch und zwar zu dieser NEws:
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/gigabyte_geforce_gtx560_ti_oc_gv_n560oc/
> http://www.meproxsoft.de/windows-8-tschus-bios-hallo-uefi/
> ...



Nein, mit dem Board wird es keine Probleme mit Windows 8 geben. Das Asrock hat ja UEFI, Windows 8 wird aber auch auf älteren BIOS-Rechnern laufen, solange die Boot-Platte nicht größer als (ich glaube) 1 oder 2 TB ist.


----------



## CarnageDark (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, mit dem Board wird es keine Probleme mit Windows 8 geben. Das Asrock hat ja UEFI, Windows 8 wird aber auch auf älteren BIOS-Rechnern laufen, solange die Boot-Platte nicht größer als (ich glaube) 1 oder 2 TB ist.


 
Ok super, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.^^ Gibt es in Sachen Mainboards eigentlich noch große Qualitätsunterschiede. Hatte mal vor Jahren Probleme mit ASRock, aber mittlerweile sollen die ja ganz gut sein.
Welches Mainboard wäre denn eine Alternative zum ASRock Z68 Pro 3? Am liebsten mit Z68iger Chip und vergleichbarer oder besserer Ausstattung.

Unterstützen alle neuen Z68 Boards dieses UEFI?

(Ist auch meine letzte Frage, ist ja nicht mein Thread)


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Qualitätsunterschiede gibt es keine mehr, die Zeiten, in denen Asrock qualitativ Mist war, sind schon seit ein paar Jahren vorbei. Asrock bietet i.d.R. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Bisher bieten nur Asus, Asrock und MSI UEFI an, Gigabyte zieht aber im Moment auch nach.

Such Dir einfach die benötigte Ausstattung aus, denn die Boardhersteller nehmen sich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Unterstützen alle neuen Z68 Boards dieses UEFI?


 
Mach das nicht an UEFI fest. UEFI ist nur bunter, das ist alles.
So wie Windows XP und NT, technisch praktisch gleich, aber XP ist bunter.


----------



## CarnageDark (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Mach das nicht an UEFI fest. UEFI ist nur bunter, das ist alles.


Soll es nicht teilweise auch den Bootvorgang beschleunigen oder ist das wirklich nur ein anderes Interface?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Treiberunterstützung und dem Anbieten neuer Biosupdates aus? Sind da die Hersteller auch alle gleich gut?
Das Z68 Pro von Asus scheint ja noch ordentlich Probleme zu haben und bekommt schon ordentlich Updates. Bin mir deswegen unsicher,
welches Board wirklich empfehlenswert ist.

Da ich mir ein Z68 kaufe und es mit dem Lucids Virtue (iGpu) ja noch teilweise Probleme gibt, wäre mir eine Sache noch sehr wichtig. Ist dieses
Feature bei allen Z68iger Boards auch komplett deaktivierbar? Falls es damit Probleme gibt oder es nicht mehr richtig unterstützt werden sollte, dann 
wäre es mir sehr wichtig, das man das auch komplett deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Jeder Hersteller versucht, seine Boards möglichst früh zu releasen, da ist schon mal ein unfertiges BIOS/UEFI dabei  Daher sind in der ersten Zeit viele leistungs- und stabilitätsverbessernde BIOS-Updates normal. 

Lucid Virtu ist afaik standardmäßig deaktiviert. Wer diesen Blödsinn nutzen will, muss ihn im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## CarnageDark (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller versucht, seine Boards möglichst früh zu releasen, da ist schon mal ein unfertiges BIOS/UEFI dabei  Daher sind in der ersten Zeit viele leistungs- und stabilitätsverbessernde BIOS-Updates normal.
> 
> Lucid Virtu ist afaik standardmäßig deaktiviert. Wer diesen Blödsinn nutzen will, muss ihn im BIOS aktivieren.


 
Ok alles klar. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Lucid Virtu werde ich dann auch auslassen. In der Zukunft könnte es nur interessant werden, wenn die richtige Grafikkarte im Idle dann ausgeschaltet werden könnte.

Ich glaube ich entscheide mich jetzt entweder für das Asrock z68 Pro 3 oder für das extreme. Ich habe auf der Seite von AsRock die Boards schon verglichen, aber bei einigen Features
die nur das Extreme hat, steht leider nicht dabei was es ist.^^

Wisst ihr zufällig was smartswith und dr.debug ist?^^
Dieses ThxStudioPro, ist das eine Software oder die Onboardsoundkarte?
Dann hat das Extreme noch das Feature DigiPower, was immer das auch ist.^^

Ich glaube von den USB und Sata Ports müsste das kleine Pro für mich reichen. An Pci Slots brauche ich halt was für die Grafikkarte, eine W-Lan Karte und für meine Asus Xonar Pcie. Das müsste
ja mit beiden Boards passen. Wenn ich irgendwann noch so eine Tv Karte will (Habe mich damit nie beschäftigt) würde das auch noch mit dem Pro klappen oder bräuchte ich dafür dann das extreme?
Vom Bios sind die beiden Boards gleich oder bietet das extreme bessere oc Einstellungen?

Also sobald ich mich für das Mainboard entschieden habe, ist mein Rechner komplett. Als absoluter Laie ist es halt schwer abzuschätzen, welche Features man braucht und welche nicht.^^


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Die Smart Switches sind kleine Schalter am Board, damit kann man einschalten, resetten oder einen BIOS-Reset durchführen.

Dr Debug ist ein kleines Display, in dem verschiedene Fehlercodes dargestellt werden können, das soll die Fehlersuche beschleunigen.

THX Studio Pro ist eine kleine Sammlung von Anwendungen, um die Soundausgabe zu modifizieren.

Beim Pro3 kannst Du (bei einer Dualslot Grafikkarte) noch 2x PCIe x1 und 2x PCI-Karten (single slot) installieren.


----------



## CarnageDark (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Smart Switches sind kleine Schalter am Board, damit kann man einschalten, resetten oder einen BIOS-Reset durchführen.
> 
> Dr Debug ist ein kleines Display, in dem verschiedene Fehlercodes dargestellt werden können, das soll die Fehlersuche beschleunigen.
> 
> ...


 
Super, vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Das mit den Smart Switches und dem Display klingt ja ganz nett, aber ob ich dafür 30€ mehr zahle?^
Diese Programme für den Sound brauche ich ja bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mir für meinen neuen Rechner eine Asus Xonar Dx kaufe, da wird ja auch software dabei sein.

Aber von den Möglichkeiten im Bios und den OC Optionen, und der Qualität der Mainboardkomponenten unterscheiden die Boards sich nicht oder, dann greife ich vermutlich zum günstigeren Pro Modell.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Das Pro3 ist zum Übertakten  gut geeignet, auch da ist der Aufpreis zum Extreme4 nicht gerechtfertigt. Das Extreme4 ist u.a. für SLI/Crossfire gedacht und hat ein USB3 Frontpanel. Wenn Du darauf verzichten kannst, ist das Pro3 eine gute Wahl.


----------



## CarnageDark (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Pro3 ist zum Übertakten  gut geeignet, auch da ist der Aufpreis zum Extreme4 nicht gerechtfertigt. Das Extreme4 ist u.a. für SLI/Crossfire gedacht und hat ein USB3 Frontpanel. Wenn Du darauf verzichten kannst, ist das Pro3 eine gute Wahl.


 
Perfekt, dann bin ich mir jetzt bei allen Komponenten absolut sicher. So bestellt es sich am besten. 
Sobald alles läuft melde ich mich wieder für ein Feedback, dann in meinem alten Kaufberatungsthread.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Soll es nicht teilweise auch den Bootvorgang beschleunigen oder ist das wirklich nur ein anderes Interface?



Also ich hab ein UEFI Brett und der Boot Vorgang dauert genauso lange wie sonst auch, bis der Ladebalken von Windows erscheint, vergeht hat seine Zeit, da kann man nichts machen.



CarnageDark schrieb:


> Da ich mir ein Z68 kaufe und es mit dem Lucids Virtue (iGpu) ja noch teilweise Probleme gibt, wäre mir eine Sache noch sehr wichtig. Ist dieses
> Feature bei allen Z68iger Boards auch komplett deaktivierbar? Falls es damit Probleme gibt oder es nicht mehr richtig unterstützt werden sollte, dann
> wäre es mir sehr wichtig, das man das auch komplett deaktivieren kann.


 
Sollte im Bios abschaltbar sein, aber wenn du den Z68 Chipsatz eh nicht so gut findest, wieso willst du dann einen haben?


----------



## CarnageDark (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke für die Antwort. Meine Frage ob die iGPU abstellbar ist, sollte nur eine Absicherung sein, falls es mal Probleme damit geben sollte. Ansonsten werde ich das bestimmt nutzen, gerade für 
Filme. Eventuell wird das ja auch noch verbessert. Ansonsten wollte ich einfach zum neuen Chip greifen.^^

Ich werde auch heute bestellen, habe aber noch zwei Fragen.

1) Welche Alternative zum AsRockZ68 Pro 3 würdet ihr nehmen?

Ist das Von Asus genauso gut wie das von AsRock?:
ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei Deluxe scheinen paar Leute mit dem Board Probleme zu haben und es gibt wohl recht viele Biosupdates. Ist das normal?

Worin besteht der Unterschied zum Asus Z68 Pro, das noch einmal 20€ mehr kostet?

2) Ich habe noch ein Problem wegen der SSd. Ich wollte eigentlich die Crucial M4 kaufen. Ich habe jetzt aber gelesen, das man diesen
Stromsparmodus LMP oder so, deaktivieren muss. Macht dieser Stromsparmodus viel aus? Ich habe jetzt schon ne brutale Stromrechnung und würde
da ungerne drauf verzichten, wenn es was bringt. Gibt es gute und empfehlenswerte SSDs die mit Stromsparfunktion funktionieren?

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir noch einmal helfen könntet, dann kann ich gleich bestellen


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Dass am Anfang viele BIOS-Updates kommen ist normal, weil alle Hersteller die Boards so früh wie möglich auf den Markt bringen wollen, da ist dann schon mal ein unfertiges BIOS dabei 

Ob Asus oder Asrock ist , bei Asus zahlst Du halt einen Aufpreis für den Markennamen. Nimm einfach die Ausstattung die Du benötigst, das Asrock Z68 Pro3 reicht da i.d.R. gut aus.

Über SSD's mit Stromsparfunktion weiß ich nichts, ich weiß nur, dass SSD's so gut wie nix verbrauchen


----------



## CarnageDark (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Ok alles klar und noch einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Habe mich jetzt für das Asus entschieden. Das war zwar 25€ teurer, aber dafür verfügbar und es gibt bei asus ja 3 Jahre Garantie, also passt das schon.
Freue mich schon aufs Zusammenbauen, ich melde mich dann in meinem alten Thread wenn alles läuft.


----------



## hardcoregamer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo  falls du noch eine gute maus suchst :Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
dIe hab ich auch!


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

So, nun alles abgewartet. Kann ich den jetzt so bestellen? Hier nochmal die Komplette Liste:



> *PC*
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~170 €
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~30 €
> Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3 ~95 €
> ...



Ist das alles so in Ordnung? Kann ich das jetzt so bestellen? Oder doch lieber die GTX560-Ti von ASUS? Und wenn ja, welche? Die TOP oder die Standard? Und ist das MB auch OK?

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Könnt ihr mir ein günstiges, aber auch gutes Headset empfehlen? So max. 30 €.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Sieht prima aus 

Einen extra Gehäuselüfter brauchst Du aber nicht, denn beim T9 sind 3 relativ leise Lüfter mit dabei. Die Phantom wäre mir mit über 200€ zu teuer, da würde ich zur Asus greifen, wenn Du selbst nicht übertakten willst, evtl. die TOP-Variante. Sonst die normale.

Beim Monitor reicht auch ein günstigerer BX2450*L*. Der hat 23,6" Bildschirmdiagonale, den Unterschied merkt man nie im Leben.

Zu Maus und Tasta kann nich nix sagen 

Wenn Du Deinen Ohren was Gutes tun willst: AKG K 530


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Einen extra Gehäuselüfter brauchst Du aber nicht, denn beim T9 sind 3  relativ leise Lüfter mit dabei.


Schon, wollte aber net, das es hintetn leuchtet 



> Die Phantom wäre mir mit über 200€ zu teuer, da würde ich zur Asus  greifen, wenn Du selbst nicht übertakten willst, evtl. die TOP-Variante.  Sonst die normale.


Gut, da ich selbst mit MSI Afterburner Hand anlegen möchte, nehme ich die Standard.



> Beim Monitor reicht auch ein günstigerer BX2450*L*. Der hat 23,6" Bildschirmdiagonale, den Unterschied merkt man nie im Leben.


Hast recht, das ist gerade mal 1 cm für 20-30 € mehr  Naja.



> Wenn Du Deinen Ohren was Gutes tun willst: AKG K 530


Ich brauche aber ein Headset für Minecraft auf Server mit Freund über Skype telefonieren und so. Trozdem Danke. Hatte da an das Logitech G330 gedacht? 

Das wären dann alles in allem (mit Headset) ~1.045 €. Und der PC alone kostet  ~765 €. Das geht ja sogar noch.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Dann habe ich alles von Logitech: Maus, Tastatur, Headset, Ped und Boxen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: Dann habe ich alles von Logitech: Maus, Tastatur, Headset, Ped und Boxen.



Immer diese Fanboys 

Du kannst ja an den Kopfhörer ein Mikro dranstecken  Denn die Soundqualität vom AKG K530 ist schon sehr sehr gut, da kommt so schnell kein Headset ran.


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Immer diese Fanboys


Ist halt ne schnieke Marke 



> Du kannst ja an den Kopfhörer ein Mikro dranstecken  Denn die Soundqualität vom AKG K530 ist schon sehr sehr gut, da kommt so schnell kein Headset ran.


Mhh, aber 65 € für Kopfhörer? Ist mir ein bischen viel... mal gucken. Dann müssen halt die Enermax-Lüfter dran glauben 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet wegen einer Headset-Empfehlung kannst Du ja mal hier bei den Experten vorbeischauen: Sound + HiFi, oder dort einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Wenn sich hier keiner meldet wegen einer Headset-Empfehlung kannst Du ja mal hier bei den Experten vorbeischauen: Sound + HiFi, oder dort einen Thread aufmachen.


 Stimmt. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Bei dem AKG würde ich persönlich noch eine Soundkarte dazubestellen.

man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich so ein Kopfhörer nur rentiert, wenn man auch inhalte zum abspielen hat / auch verwendet. nur für ein bisschen Skype/TS3 und ein paar miserable youtube videos tun es auch headsets mit einer geringeren soundqualität


----------



## Lordac (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein günstiges, aber auch gutes Headset empfehlen? So max. 30 €.


schau dir mal das Speed-Link Medusa NX Stereo Gaming Headset an, das ist der P/L-Tipp von PCGH.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich so ein Kopfhörer nur rentiert, wenn  man auch inhalte zum abspielen hat / auch verwendet. nur für ein  bisschen Skype/TS3 und ein paar miserable youtube videos tun es auch  headsets mit einer geringeren soundqualität



Naja, Musik hören (256kbps) und gamen (GTA4, Battflield BC2 / 3 (Sound = ) oder Minecraft () oder auch mal FIFA 11, DiRT 3.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 





> schau dir mal das Speed-Link Medusa NX Stereo Gaming Headset an, das ist der P/L-Tipp von PCGH.


Danke


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

dann könnte man wahrlich über die zulegung dieses kopfhörers nachdenken - anstelle eines headsets


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> dann könnte man wahrlich über die zulegung dieses kopfhörers nachdenken - anstelle eines headsets



Werde ich jetzt auch nehem, nach dem ich den nochmal bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn probe gehört habe.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt auch nehem, nach dem ich den nochmal bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn probe gehört habe.
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



Ich kenne keinen, der den Kauf bereut hat


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Gut, die Läden, die ich nun besucht habe (MediaMarkt, Saturn und expert Bening) hatten allesamt nicht das AKG K 530 
Naja, ich werde jetzt mal blind auf eure Meinung vertrauen und wenns nicht gut ist, wird wieder zurckgesschickt .
Ist die Konfig nun OK? Habe die Tastatur jetzt schon mal bei amazon bestellt. Und nur noch eine Frage: Wie läuft das eiglich mit dem "14 Tage rügkaberecht"? Schreibe ich da ne E-Mail ohne Angabe von Gründen, dass ich die bzw. das zurückschicken möchte und dann nehem die das einfach wieder zurück? Naja, ich habe wohl doch noch eine Frage : Was haltet ihr von follgenden Händlern?

- Avitos
- Bestseller-Computer
- VV-Computer
- getgoods.de
- okluge
- redcoon
- cyberport
- Mindfactory
- elektrowelt24.de

Und wie kann ich mein Päckchen auf DHL.de zurückverfolgen?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Lordac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,

Elektronikmärkte sind hier und da nicht immer gut sortiert und haben nicht das gewünschte zum testen, hören, anschauen da, leider.

Beim Monitor rate ich dir zum Samsung Syncmaster B2430L da dieser im Gegensatz zum BX2450L einen DVI-Anschluss hat. Der Rest sieht gut aus, zur TV-Karte und dem WLAN-Router kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Schau bei Amazon am besten in deren allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen nach und bei DHL kann es sein das du einen Link bekommst um dein Paket verfolgen zu können, so ist es z.B. bei Mindfactory, vielleicht findest du bei DHL selbst eine Information.

Von den aufgelisteten Händlern habe ich bisher nur bei Mindfactory bestellt und war zufrieden. Bei VV-Computer würde ich grundsätzlich auch bestellen, allerdings fand ich es ein wenig komisch das die Preise zu Geizhals immer etwas abwichen, von demher war mir Mindfactory sympathischer.

Groß

Lordac


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Beim Monitor rate ich dir zum Samsung Syncmaster B2430L da dieser im Gegensatz zum BX2450L einen DVI-Anschluss hat. Der Rest sieht gut aus, zur TV-Karte und dem WLAN-Router kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


Warum brauche ich einen DVI-Anschluss?

Danke, für die Infos

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Ob DVI oder HDMI ist , beides sind digitale Anschlüsse


----------



## Lordac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,



Softy schrieb:


> Ob DVI oder HDMI ist , beides sind digitale Anschlüsse


hier im Forum hatte kürzlich jemand ein Problem mit dem HDMI-Anschluss des BX2450L, deshalb der Hinweis.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier im Forum hatte kürzlich jemand ein Problem mit dem HDMI-Anschluss des BX2450L, deshalb der Hinweis.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, ok, danke für die Info. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, oder?


----------



## Lordac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ah, ok, danke für die Info. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, oder?


Ich habe die Info von quanti bekommen, den entsprechenden Thread aber nicht gelesen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## natalie (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hallo,
ich glaube, das war mein Thread mit dem Monitor-Problem 
Es lag aber nicht am Monitor, sondern an den Schriftarteinstellungen von Win7 
Bin nun super zufrieden mit dem BX2250. Das Bild ist gestochen scharf (wenn mal alles richtig eingestellt ist). 
Also absolute Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Naja, wenn er net funtzt, dann wird er halt zurückgeschickt.
Trozdem Danke für die Info 
Aber mir ging es eigentlich um die Shops, da ich dann jetzt bzw. in der nächsten Stunde bestellen wollte.



> Bin nun super zufrieden mit dem BX2250. Das Bild ist gestochen scharf (wenn mal alles richtig eingestellt ist).
> Also absolute Kaufempfehlung.



Danke. Ähnelen sich der BX2450 und der BX2250 im Panel? Also wenn du mir  deine Einstellungen vom BX2250 gibts und ich die bei meinem BX2450L  eintrage, habe ichdann ein ähnlich gutes Bild? Habe nämlich nicht  wircklich die Zeit bzw. die Lust und das nötige Können, um den optimal  zu konfigurieren. Wenn mir jemand Seine "Konfig" geben könnte, wäre ich  ihm sehr dankbar 


LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Hast Du schon eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at gemacht? Dann kannst Du den/die günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln lassen.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Hast Du schon eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at gemacht? Dann kannst Du  den/die günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln lassen.


Schon vor langer, langer Zeit xDD
Steht auch in meinem Post von vorhin, aber hier nochmal der Link. Und ich wohne in Deutschland, also gh.de 
PS: Nicht wundern, Tastatur (Logitech G110) wurde vorhin schon gekauft.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Mein Vater fragt gerade, ob die Shops seriös sind 
Ich denke, ich kann ihm getrost sagen, dass sie das sind, oder?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Dann kommt eine Kombination aus vv-computer und mindfactory raus, bei beiden kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen. Den AKG 530 müsstest Du separat bestellen.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Dann kommt eine Kombination aus vv-computer und mindfactory raus, bei  beiden kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen. Den AKG 530 müsstest Du separat  bestellen.



Welche Settings? Alles Standard?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Ja, ich habe da keine Einstellungen verändert 

*Maximal 2 Anbieter für alle Artikel:*

*1) Preis: 1026,34*

1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)bei Mindfactory166,76 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)bei Mindfactory40,76 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100)bei Mindfactory32,46 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)bei Mindfactory51,55 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofonbei Mindfactory3,28 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ)bei Mindfactory186,90 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO)bei Mindfactory40,84 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfensterbei Mindfactory49,14 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, retailbei Mindfactory22,34 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)bei Mindfactory58,04 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3bei VV-Computer8,50 +8,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD (10543)bei VV-Computer58,06 +8,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH)bei VV-Computer177,20 +8,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)bei VV-Computer94,85 +8,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001263/910-001262)bei VV-Computer35,66 +8,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse)


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Ja, ich habe da keine Einstellungen verändert


Sollte man das?

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Falls ich ein wenig nerve: Bin erst 14 und mein Vater killt mich, wenn bei meinem neuen 1.200 € PC was schief geht 
Und ich kille mich selber


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> *1) Preis: 1026,34*
> 
> 1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)bei Mindfactory166,76 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
> 1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)bei Mindfactory40,76 +6,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
> ...



Danke, habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Dann kannst Du bestellen. Bei mindfactory zahlst Du keine Verandkosten, wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Dann kannst Du bestellen. Bei mindfactory zahlst Du keine Verandkosten, wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst.



Mh, ich weiß, muss ich meinen Vater überreden 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Mh, ich weiß, muss ich meinen Vater überreden


Leider nicht geschafft 
Naja, haben jetzt ca. 1.160 € bezahlt.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Soll ich euch dann sagen, wie der so ist?


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: Soll ich euch dann sagen, wie der so ist?


 

Klar, Feedback, Fotos, Benchmark-Ergebnisse etc. sind hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Klar, Feedback, Fotos, Benchmark-Ergebnisse etc. sind hier immer gern gesehen



OK, mache ich dann 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## natalie (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er net funtzt, dann wird er halt zurückgeschickt.
> 
> Danke. Ähnelen sich der BX2450 und der BX2250 im Panel? Also wenn du mir  deine Einstellungen vom BX2250 gibts und ich die bei meinem BX2450L  eintrage, habe ichdann ein ähnlich gutes Bild? Habe nämlich nicht  wircklich die Zeit bzw. die Lust und das nötige Können, um den optimal  zu konfigurieren. Wenn mir jemand Seine "Konfig" geben könnte, wäre ich  ihm sehr dankbar


 Ich denke, die Monitoreinstellungen sind auch eher was Subjektives, gerade was Schärfe, Kontrast und Helligkeit betrifft. ABER, falls du Win7 raufspielst und feststellen solltest, dass Texte etwas verschwommen aussehen, dann versuche es mal damit: Verwaschene Systemschrift | com! – Tipps zu: Windows 7,System-Tools
Ich habe zuerst die Schuld an den verschwommenen Schriften der Graka und dem Monitor gegeben, aber nachdem ich die Einstellungen wie in obigem Link beschrieben, gemacht hatte, war alles gut.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke euch allen für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!!!
Ich habe ihn nun endlich bei mir stehen und funktioniert alles. Hat ca. 1.160 € incl. Versand gekostet. Mit Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm und PC ()
Ist richtig gut geworden, hat alles ohne Komplikationen geklappt.
Bilder o.Ä. Kommen warscheinlich noch, will jetzt aber erstmal zocken 

Aber einen ungefähren Benchmark habe ich schon: Grand Theft Auto IV läuft auf Maximal (Bis auf Sichtdistanz (50) & Detaildistanz (50)) mit ca. 30-35 FPS auf Full-HD.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie weit kann ich mit der Graka-OC gehen? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und kennt ihr ein gutes Tut zum MSI-Afterburner?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie weit kann ich mit der Graka-OC gehen? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und kennt ihr ein gutes Tut zum MSI-Afterburner?


 
Wie weit du gehen kannst, kann dir niemand sagen. MSI Afterburner ist schon OK dafür aber ich würde das erst mal lassen, die Grafikkarte ist doch schnell genug.
Am Ende schrottest du sie noch und musst dann eine 9400GT nehmen, weil du keine neue kaufen kannst.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Am Ende schrottest du sie noch und musst dann eine 9400GT nehmen, weil du keine neue kaufen kannst.



Hast auch recht 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Übertakten würde ich auch erst, wenn es irgendwann mal ruckelt  Wenn Du erstmal die Finger von der Spannungserhöhung lässt, ist die Gefahr, die Karte zu schrotten, sehr gering. Aber die Garantie ist dann Essig


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Jop, die Garantie ist weg, aber die Software liegt bei, wenn du die Karte kaufst.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Wie mache ich eigentlich richtige Benches?
Mache ich da Fraps an, drücke auf F11 (für Benchen) und dann zocke ich ne Stune... Dann wieder auf F11 und ich sage euch die minimal und Durchschnitts-Werte.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Mit Fraps kenne ich mich kaum aus.

Aber benchen kannst Du z.B. mit 3dmark 11, 3dmark Vantage oder einen von diesen hier: Download | Unigine (advanced 3D engine for multi-platform games and virtual reality systems)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie mache ich eigentlich richtige Benches?
> Mache ich da Fraps an, drücke auf F11 (für Benchen) und dann zocke ich ne Stune... Dann wieder auf F11 und ich sage euch die minimal und Durchschnitts-Werte.
> ...


 
Nein, keine Stunde, der Fraps Benchmark läuft eine Minute durch, dann ist er beendet.
Das machst du mehrmals und schaust dir dann die Log Dateien an, im Fraps Ordner. Du kannst dann vergleichen, ob es konstant bleibt.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, keine Stunde, der Fraps Benchmark läuft eine Minute durch, dann ist er beendet.
> Das machst du mehrmals und schaust dir dann die Log Dateien an, im Fraps Ordner. Du kannst dann vergleichen, ob es konstant bleibt.



Ich kann ja aber auch die Dauer einstellen.
Also lass ich dass auf 1 min?

Und die Benches mit 3DMark11 / Vanatage werden auch folgen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich kann ja aber auch die Dauer einstellen.



Aber was soll das bringen?



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Also lass ich dass auf 1 min?



Ich mach das immer so, reicht völlig, es geht ja um den Eindruck, niemand lässt den Fraps Benchmark eine Stunde laufen.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> Aber was soll das bringen?


Du hast ein representantes Ergebnis, dass nicht nur ein kurzes (evtl. nicht Hardwarehungriges) Event gebencht. Da hast du dann z.B. 55 FPS, im Normalfall aber nur 40 FPS.



> Ich mach das immer so, reicht völlig, es geht ja um den Eindruck, niemand lässt den Fraps Benchmark eine Stunde laufen.


OK, dann werde ich dass gleich mal erledigen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: BTW Bilder: Von was soll ich alles Bilder machen? Innen, Außen ist klar, aber auch vom Schreibtisch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Du hast ein representantes Ergebnis, dass nicht nur ein kurzes (evtl. nicht Hardwarehungriges) Event gebencht. Da hast du dann z.B. 55 FPS, im Normalfall aber nur 40 FPS.


 
Ist es ja eben nicht. Du willst ja wissen, wie der Rechner bei intensiver Nutzung ist, also nimmst du dir einen Teil raus, wo das System richtig gefordert wird. Hast du da gute Frames, sind sie woanders im Game nie schlechter.



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: BTW Bilder: Von was soll ich alles Bilder machen? Innen, Außen ist klar, aber auch vom Schreibtisch?



Von dem, was du willst oder halt zeigen willst.
Aber ja, wir nehmen alles mit.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist es ja eben nicht. Du willst ja wissen, wie der Rechner bei intensiver Nutzung ist, also nimmst du dir einen Teil raus, wo das System richtig gefordert wird. Hast du da gute Frames, sind sie woanders im Game nie schlechter.


OK, dann werde ich mich da mal gleich ran setzten. Soll ich auch die Temps mitliefern?
Ich werde dann Grand Theft Auto IV, Battlefield: Bad Comapany 2 (Multiplayer?), FIFA 11, Minecarft ()(Normal und mit 256x256 Texture-Pack),evtl. Emergency 4 mit ERS-Berlin Mod (), Mafia II (Demo) Ungine Heaven, 3DMark11 und 3DMark Vantage.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wie kann ich die Temps ingame einblenden? Manche haben da oben rechts so blaue Schrift...
PPS: Wie schaffe ich es, dass EM4 mit ERS-Mod auf 1920x1080 oder wenigstens 16:9 läuft? Geht nur 1280x1024 ()


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Temps sind immer erwünscht.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

*Benchmarks*

Hier werden alle Benchmakrs meines PC aufgelistet:
*
Hardware:*

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz
*Mainboard:* ASRock P67 Pro3
*Arbeitsspeicher: *8.192 MB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1033
*Grafikkarte: *ASUS ENGTX560-Ti Direct Cu II / 1.024 MB GDDR5
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1.000GB
*Netzteil:* Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
*Montitor:* Samsung Syncmaster BX2450L / 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz


Benchmarks:


*UNIGINE HEAVEN
*
*Settings: *
*Render:* direct3d11
*Mode: *1920x1080 fullscreen
*Shaders:* high
*Textures: *high
*Filter:* trilinear
*Ansitropy: *4x
*Occlusion:* enabled
*Refraction:* enabled
*Volumetric:* enabled
*Tesselation:* normal

*FPS: 38,6
Scores: 972
Min FPS: 8,7
Max FPS: 87,4

Temperaturen: 79°C / 39 % / 1950 RPM*


*MAFIA II*

*Settings:*
*Auflösung:* 1920x1080
*VSync:* Aus (Hat aber irgendwie net geklappt )
*Antiliasing: *On
*Anisotropic Filtering: *16x
*Shadow Quality: *High
*Ambient Occlusion:* On
*Geometry Detail:* High
*APEX PhysX:* High

*FPS: 49,62 (5 Benches)
Min FPS: 18
Max FPS: 62* ()

*Temparaturen:*
81 °C / 41 % / 2070 RPM


*GRAND THEFT AUTO 4*
*Settings:*
*Auflösung:* 1920x1080
*Texturenqualität:* Hoch
*Reflexionsauflösung: *Sehr Hoch
*Qualität Wasser: * Sehr Hoch
*Qualität Schatten:  *Sehr Hoch
*Nachtschatten: *Sehr Hoch
*Texturenfilter-Qualität:* Anisotropisch x16
*Sichtdistanz: *50
*Detaildistanz: *100
*Fahrzeugdichte: *100
*Schärfe: *An
*VSync: *Aus

*FPS: 34,586
Min FPS: 19
Max FPS: 143*

*Temperaturen:*
86°C / 29 % / 1260 RPM


*BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY 2*
*Settings:*
*Auflösung:* 1920x1080
*Detailstufe: *Hoch
*Texturenqualität:* Hoch
*Schattenqualität:* Hoch
*Effektqualität:* Hoch
*Anti-Aliasing:* 32x CSAA
*Anisotropischer Filter:* 16x
*VSync: *Aus
*HBAO: *Ein

*FPS: 57,614
Min FPS: 34
Max FPS: 169*

*Temperaturen: *
93° C / 29 % / 1290 RPM


*MINECRAFT*
*Settings:*
*Graphics:* Fancy
*Smooth Lighting: *On
*Render Distance: *Far
*Performace: *Max FPS
*View Bobbing:* On

*FPS: 282,387
Min FPS: 70
Max FPS: 433*

*Temperaturen:*
61 ° C / 40 % / 2010 RPM


Weitere Benchmarks follgen...
*Was noch kommt:
MAFIA 2 Vollversion
MASS EFFECT 2
ASSASSIN'S CREED BROTHERHOOD
GRAND THEFT AUTO: EPISODES FROM LIBERTY CITY*


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Benchmarks*

Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Schau mal hier: Benchmarks

Gibt es viele Threads zum vergleichen, oder Highscorelisten, in die man sich eintragen lassen kann, z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html


----------



## rawawa (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

jetzt bin ich dran 

ich will mir ne i7-Konfiguration mit einer 580 GTX zulegen. Die Frage sind nur:
Gehäuse (gute Lüftung), Board (Übertaktbar), Speicher (8GB mit Intel XMP und ????Mhz ) und  Netzteil (650 W oder 700W)? 

Wäre über Eure Ratschläge sehr dankbar!


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*



> jetzt bin ich dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo erstmal,
Ich würde dir empfehlen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Und wenn dein maximal-Betrag auch bei 1.000 € liegt, bist du mit den Komponeten schonmal falsch bedient. Und falls deine Auflösung 1920x1080 nicht radikal übersteigt, dann reicht auch ein i5-2500K + GTX560-Ti oder maximal ne GTX570  Das wären dann schonmal gute 200-400 € weniger. Damit kann man dann schonmal ne schöne Tagestour o.Ä. machen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## rawawa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guter Gaming PC mit Zubehör für max. 1.000 €*

Danke! - ok - ich mach nen neuen Thread auf...


----------

